# Chlorpyrifos Ban Averted.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good news for many alfalfa growers.....Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/key-alfalfa-insecticide-retained-chlorpyrifos-ban-averted-at-last-minute


----------

